# Oveready Question



## Landcruiser (Sep 25, 2011)

I am having trouble getting ahold of Dan at Oveready. We've had some correspondence via email, but he hasn't responded in over 10 days. Is there a phone number for Oveready or a better way to get ahold of someone there?


----------



## helios123 (Sep 26, 2011)

Really? I've been contacting him a lot lately through emails. He always reply promptly. In fact, we just had a few emails the past hour.


----------



## DM51 (Sep 26, 2011)

This sounds quite unlikely, as he is very responsive. You'll need to get your post count up to 3 before you can use the PM facility, and then you'll be able to use that way of contacting him.

FYI, we do not permit paging posts on CPF, except in this thread: Looking for CPF member?


----------

